# Can anyone please educate me, why did these roofers put these dabs all over the roof?



## Vinimac (10 mo ago)




----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm guessing, but they did that to cover the exposed part of the nail heads that were installed too low on the shingle. Looks like poop, IMO.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Is the entire roof gooped up like that? It may have been a cold weather application where sealant is required during installation? Does look like whoever did it didn't care much!


----------



## roof dude (Dec 18, 2021)

Deerfly said:


> Is the entire roof gooped up like that? It may have been a cold weather application where sealant is required during installation? Does look like whoever did it didn't care much!





roofermann said:


> I'm guessing, but they did that to cover the exposed part of the nail heads that were installed too low on the shingle. Looks like poop, IMO.


----------



## roof dude (Dec 18, 2021)

thats crazy and not right


----------



## Vinimac (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the input guys - a bit more information, this is a 1yr old roof, it is on a 6 storey apartment building and is quite exposed. Is there a practice amongst roofers to use this as a method to "embed" shingles and give them a chance to "settle-in", in potentially high wind areas and ignoring the aesthetics of the look of the roof because no one can see it from ground level?

I've never came across this practice before, and ideas or thoughts out there? Are there any potential failure issues to consider because of this methodology? 

Thanks in advance guys, really enjoying the forum


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Hand sealing is a thing, but it's done by lifting the shingle and squirting a dab of cement under. This was done to hide the "shiners" (low nails) and little care was taken due to the distance from the ground. The "it will look fine from the ground" rule.


----------



## Vinimac (10 mo ago)

Thanks roofermann! - agreed it looked fine from 60 feet away on the ground lol - but In your experience is this an unacceptable installation? due to the sheer volume, how many is too many? 

also, wouldn't it void a product warranty, 
surely it will result in future leaks? 
and continual resealing every 3 years? 
Should the roofer be approached about it?
Opinions seem to be split on this issue any thoughts/advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

1. maybe, not sure

2. probably

3. yes

4. definately


----------

